# Picking up my new baby in



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well... as the days get closer... i'm getting more nervous... i* HATE HATE HATE* flying!! I leave Sunday really early in the morning to go down to FL to pick up my new little girl. Wish me luck everyone! I'm extremely nervous to fly!!!!!





















Planes scare me so much i get a tight chest the whole time!







I guess its good i dont have to go alone.. my father is going with me... but still.. i'm so nervous I probably wont sleep friday or sat night...










I need to keep reminding myself that i'm going to get my new baby!! I should be excited!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dont worry stacy u will do fine! i survived 4 planes and i'm so in love with my girl..it will be worth it im sure!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm sure everything will be ok. That is nice that your dad is going to fly down with you.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Just bring pictures of Kodie and Kelsie to remind yourself every second about how totally worth it the whole trip will be!! 








I'm very excited for you!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

How exciting!! Just think about your new baby girl`s face all the way until you get to meet her and you`ll be fine.








I can`t wait to see her!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

You will be ok, and it is very good that you will have your dad there for support, just keep in mind the object of your trip, forget you are even on a plane, if you can. I think your excitement of picking up your new baby will overtake the fear of flying








I don't like planes much either and I was anti flying most of my life till my very first flight over here, talk about overcoming the fear in a big way, I had to fly to Sydney, the from there to LA and by the time I arrived in LA I was over that fear. I have now done that trip five times back and forth and am now used to flying


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love flying. the whole airport thing, I just love it. Everything will be fine. I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of 2 of them together.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Stacy, I'm so excited for you!!! You are really lucky to have your dad going with you. I promise that you'll be so busy thinking about the new puppy that the flight will just zip by. And on the way back you won't even notice you're flying - cause you'll be up in the air anyway!!!!

Have a great trip. We'll be waiting for photos. What time will you be home on Sunday night?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so jealous!!! Getting a new puppy. I'm thinking about it but haven't made up my mind yet. 

Congrats!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Stacy, I'm so excited for you!!! You are really lucky to have your dad going with you. I promise that you'll be so busy thinking about the new puppy that the flight will just zip by. And on the way back you won't even notice you're flying - cause you'll be up in the air anyway!!!!
> 
> Have a great trip. We'll be waiting for photos. What time will you be home on Sunday night?[/B]


I think anytime after 9 or 10pm... i'm not exactly sure yet.. i need to look.

















Thanks everyone!







I'm "tryin" be to positive







Yea... i'm VERY glad my dad is going with me... he DOESNT have to do that!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, you'll be fine and it's a very short flight anyway! Do like I do and make new friends on the
plane. That keeps your mind off things. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so jealous, but a nice jealous, can't wait to see more pics of new baby.









Have a safe journey.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Stacy, since your father is traveling with you....have a drink to calm your nerves and keep looking at those sweet puppy pictures! It will be over before you know it. I hate to fly also, but you do what you have to do. I like to take the Scarlett O'Hara way of thinking....I'll just think about that tomorrow.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I love flying!!! I don't love the airports, the security lines and the baggage claims and mostly everything else associated with flying







. At least you are not alone, and bring something to read -- it always helps me to pass the time!! I can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I hear you about the flying!! UGH! I'm nervous about it too and I grew up an airforce brat and flew all the time.

Anyway, take a little Tylenol PM and sleep through the flight









Can't wait to see pics of her at her new home!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

If you can, take an iPod or CD player and listen to your most favorite music and sit on the aisle (and I like the idea of a little cocktail, too!). Eyes closed: meditating on that doll baby that will soon be in your arms.

Traveling Mercies.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

everything will be A O K once you have your little girl in your hands!!
You can do it!!









love,
Whitney & Ella


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck, Stacy! Enjoy your trip - personally, I love to fly. Think about how short your flight will be as compared to my 11 hr. trip to Switzerland last November - I loved every minute of it though. Plus, you will have a gift to look forward to! I know you will be as happy as we are with our little Siena!

Lourdes


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

You will have your new puppy on your mind and probably wont have time to think about hating to fly anyway! And then on the way back you will actually have Kelsie and Im sure she will occupy your every thought! On the way there, you could write down questions you want to ask Joyce when you have lunch with her. Its very nice of your dad to go with you too.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I am with the few on here that hate to fly. I get so nervous about it that I have even started to hyper-ventilate on the plane - but no longer. The Dr. gave me a prescription for Xanax, which I only take when I fly and even though I am sure it is not a good idea to drink while taking it, I do have "several" cocktails on the plane. This serves to make me so mellow, that I seem to forget I am on a plane. I am lucky that anytime I fly, hubby is with me and I can count on him to watch over me. You will be fine and I like the idea about the iPod - I hadn't thought of that but will definitely be packing mine in my carry-on next time. Can't want to see pics of little Kelsey...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww you'll do great. i'll have a margarita pitcher ready for your flight, so i can drink for you while you're flying







hahaha!

you'll probably be too excited to read or focus on anything, so have a beverage, listen to a cd/ipod/walkman/whatever, and make sure you have your CAMERA READY TO GO!!!







we'll have NONE of that "oops i forgot my camera/film/batteries/memory card" crap!!









strawberry or lime?
ann marie


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Stacy relax its a short plane ride to Fla. Just think your getting your new baby







Get that digital camera ready, we want to see pictures.







Have a great trip


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

Good luck Stacy! I can't wait to see pics of your new baby girl. I know she'll be beautiful.







I've personally flown everywhere due to work (from country to country with only a day or two apart) and I have to say that time passes when you have a stack of good magazines, an mp3 player, or a laptop to watch movies on. It helps if you have something to dream about as well (i.e. a new puppy!).


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> awww you'll do great. i'll have a margarita pitcher ready for your flight, so i can drink for you while you're flying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.. Ann Marie your a trip girl...







btw.. strawberry!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Just remember when you hold your little baby the flight will be well worth it. Can't wait to see pictures .
Don't worry it will all be ok


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

1 day... away....







darn i'm nervous.. Jaimie ..i dunno how u did this!!!!! flying... alone...
I cant even eat i'm so nervous!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=185762
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she isn't going to have the lime margarita's - can you send them my way????


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Welllllllll Stacy I would be HAPPY to pick up your new puppy... heheheeee And I don't have to fly to get her.

Let me know before Saturday 5:00PM please. HAHHAHAHAHAA yeah right!

I am sure you will be so excited, if you keep thinking of your new baby... you will be ALRIGHT for sure.

The best to you and enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=185793
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well of COURSE! plenty of 'ritas to go around at my house







i bought fresh strawberries today (i took a half day today, i seem to be revisiting a cold i had last month...) and i might try to make my famous orange strawberry margaritas. i dont know what i do different than when others try to make them, lol, but my friends can follow my recipe and none of them have ever come CLOSE to the same taste. if i was motivated, i'd sell 'em, but i'm not so much today...

i will make plain strawberry tomorrow evening when my girlfriends come over. i might make some lime too, and do a lime/strawberry swirl. those are yummy too









can you tell i've had too much free time with my tequila? eeeek!

stacy, where is your "down to the minute" ticker on your signature? i'd have figured you'd have one for your flight so we could keep you in mind...and keep the 'ritas frozen! LOL

ann marie and the "how come when I dont feel well, I can't have a margarita to make it better?" buttercup


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Seems like it has been forever Stacy. Can't wait to see new pictures. We will be thinking about you on your trip.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > > > strawberry or lime?
> > > > ann marie
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so afraid of flying that I have never flown----But if there were something that would finally make me take that leap it would be a Malt! Best Wishes!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Today is the day!!! I can't wait to see some photos...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Today is the day!!! I can't wait to see some photos...[/B]



"dito"


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm excited to see photos of another new baby! Hope the flights were all good!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just logged on, just wanted you to know that I have been thinking of you and said a little prayer for a safe flight. Lokking forward to pictures, and hearing all about your journey.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in, still no news. Hope you are having a wonderful time with little Kelsey, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

You are coming home tonight, aren't you? Just letting you know that we are waiting!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is supposed to arrive 9pm eastern back in NJ so we must wait some more







im so excited to see little Kelsie!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Waiting patiently!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Gosh, I hope her flight going there was smoothe or she may not make it home for days LOL
Anyone know when her flight home is due in?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Boy, the new fur-baby sure is going to have a lot of Aunties and Cousins.








Waiting along with the rest of you. . .


~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Still waiting....I don't know why the airline can't make the flight land any faster!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Figuring she's probably landed by now.......wonder how long to get home? And then there is the intro to Kodie. Hurry!!!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Does anyone know if she ws flying out of Atlantic City airport or Philadelphia? Philly would probably be an hour and a half home and AC not long at all maybe 30 minutes. Cant wait to see the new puppy either!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think its out of atlantic city...maybe i will send her a text msg 

edit: i just sent a text msg to stacy..i will let u know if she replies!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have seen photos. Kelsie is beautiful. Don't want to steal the show, but wanted to let you know that Stacy was back safely and all is well. I'm sure she'll post and let everyone know.......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't wait to see the pictures! How exciting it's going to be around here with all the new babies on the block! Best wishes to Kodie, Stacy and Kelsie.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't like to fly either - keep your mind on the that precious bundle that will soon be yours! Can't wait to see pictures and I will keep you in my prayers for you to have a safe and peaceful trip.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Where are the pictures????


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Where are the pictures????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....com'on Stacy....you have to post some pictures...we're all waiting IMPATIENTLY! LOL!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't wait to see Kelsie


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=187171
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Where are the pictures







I was hoping to log on and see little Kelsey.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Stacy said she's working on it.....she should have some pics of Kelsie up around 5pm.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... thanx everyone!!







I feel special that everyone was thinking of me on my trip!







The ride there was ok.. but the ride back.. eHHHHHHHHHHHHHh! Turbulance the WHOLE time.. we never got the seat belt sign removed.







I was soo mad! I'm going to start a new thread to post some pics and videos.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> awww... thanx everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! I'm glad you're back...and you made it safe (I hate flying too)...can't wait to visit the new thread!


----------

